# Back-yard



## TTCurlGirl (May 2, 2008)

That looks so fun!! You have a zoo!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

that looks great! we are starting our collection up now too..lol. but i just started it so we only have 4 different one right now but we will get lots more! it makes it more fun to practice imo if you have lots of different things to shoot at!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

That is so cool!! We had a wolf once and everyone was scared to get out of the car...lol


----------



## ArmyWife (Feb 18, 2010)

That looks like a fun backyard. We had a 3D buck in our yard till we moved now I cant shoot in my yard anymore.


----------



## kaceylynn (Jul 23, 2009)

looks like a nice collection of targets!


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi everyone,thank you for the nice commits.Jutta:elch:


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

juttaspassion said:


> Hi everyone,thank you for the nice commits.Jutta:elch:


comments,not commits.Jutta


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Cool back yard. I like the tomatoes lol.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Sweeeeet!  Better not divulge your address, or you'll end up with a bunch of new "friends" coming to visit.. bows in hand!  hehehe VERY nice!


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

that would be fun , im jealous of your backyard


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

As you can see,targets are being used!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Dam, I though my side yard was pretty slick, till I saw yours....



I have Yard Envy, I must buy more foam critters!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Yuck squid, you got them little rock rascals....eeks!!!


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Appalachia (Nov 23, 2009)

Tomato plants ! I cant believe youd shoot a helpless little tomato plant !!!!


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

Those tomatoes were some good eaten:set1_pot:Nothing better then practice shooting,getting your arrow out of the tomatoe(i meant target),grab a sunny ripe tomatoe on the way,yum,yum !!!!!!


----------



## TTCurlGirl (May 2, 2008)

Lions and Tigers and Bears, OH MY!!!!  Lions and Tigers and Bears, OH MY!!!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

That looks pretty sweet! We have a bear and a deer in our back yard. When we put the bear up it kinda freaked out the neighbors. I was getting calls from people who were like "Did you know there was a bear by your barn!?" lol


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

Thats funny !!!


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

*VERY NICE! That's a nice back yard.* Some pictures of my "back yard" I have 5 1/2 acres.

I need more animals. :sad: Some for the front area.


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice indeed !!!!!


----------



## pink_mohntr (Mar 14, 2010)

oh I want one lol that is awesome!!!!
I just have my pink target by Tiffany.


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you,Pink Mohntr.And as Tiffany says BBD!!!!!!:set1_applaud:


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## jlrandol84 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah I shoot there and its nice I like going there to get my bow set up and I like going there to show them how its done LOL


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes indeed we've taught you well,Mr. Randol..:BangHead:


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Very nice back yards! My hubby tried shooting a target set up in our garage one day but the cop who happened to be driving by that very moment didn't think it was that great of an idea lol!


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

Someone we know,has there target set by the garage at 20 yards,missed the target and shot the garage.


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

The weather here in our part of the woods,has been really nice to be outdoors,and doing some,PRACTICE,PRACTICE.How about you?:shade:


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

juttaspassion said:


> This is my back yard to practice in.We were able to buy some 3-D targets last year,sure does make it nice.


Can I come live with you? :star:


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

It has been raining all day, so my husband and i and some of our friends,went to an indoor 3-d shoot.practiceing in our back yard like I do.Sure has helped me judge yardage.Jutta


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

Hope yall are enjoying this beautiful weather were having on april fools day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liggett (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm just starting out with archery but your guys back yards are FRINN' cool!!


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you,we do enjoy it,Jutta


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi everyone. In my part of the woods,the weather has been great to practice my shooting,hope the same for yall !!!!:shade:


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

juttaspassion said:


> Hi everyone. In my part of the woods,the weather has been great to practice my shooting,hope the same for yall !!!!:shade:


the weather has been great except for the gusting wind all day everyday for the past several weeks!!!! i have been trying to shoot ad the dang wind just keeps gusting!?!?!? ughhh it is soo frustrating..lol maybe it will stop soon...


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

sweet!!!


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

*So cool....*

So cool.....Are you in Indiana State or Indiana Pa. Love your yard and your setup. Wish I was your neighbor (lol). Enjoy it!


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

:archery:Thanks Bowdacious1,we live in the great state of Indiana.And i wish you were our neighbor as well.Take care,Jutta


----------

